
The Art of Turning Around an Airplane - matsur
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/16/nyregion/jfk-airport-new-york-101.html
======
davidf18
A B777: 4:23 AM landing to 12:26 PM takeoff -- about 8 hours for turnaround
which surprises me because it seems like a very long time.

1 hour 15 mins for 236,000 pounds of jet fuel to be loaded on the plane which
has a maximum takeoff weight of 656,000 pounds.

~~~
t0mas88
That amount of fuel sounds about right. The usual for a jet that size is
between 25% and 40% of take off weight.

The turn around included maintenance which isn't always done. And it's quite a
big plane requiring more time for boarding and restocking.

If you look at for example easyjet turning around a much smaller airbus A320
for a short haul within the EU, they do it in 25 to 30 minutes.

